# Working now is stupid when free cheese is available.



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


I have a full time job and this is legit a "side hustle"

I won't throw away a full time job with government benefits to collect unemployment, and I'm about halfway to a federal employee pension (which together with my VA disability check and social security) will leave me with a very solid retirement, and that's on top of anything I can manage to save up between now and my 65th birthday.

So...

That's why


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

If I have a job that pays 100k, I don't mind doing that instead of collecting benefits. My high income will outweighs the benefit amount. At this time, there aren't many good paying jobs out there. The only place hiring is Mcdonalds or Burger Kings.



Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


social media like youtuber makes alot of money.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


Because it is ez $$$ and iz bz.

Ubah 4 eva bro... it just part time bro.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


For $300 a week? No thanks!


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> For $300 a week? No thanks!


It's $300+state pua per week.
It's going to be raised to $400+state pua in the next bill. Take the cheese and use that free time to become something like a real estate agent. The average salary is $105k in L.A. That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive. https://www.indeed.com/career/real-estate-agent/salaries/Los-Angeles--CA


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Sal29 said:


> It's $300+state pua per week.
> It's going to be raised to $400+state pua in the next bill. Take the cheese and use that free time to become something like a real estate agent. The average salary is $105k in L.A. That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive. https://www.indeed.com/career/real-estate-agent/salaries/Los-Angeles--CA


It's funny you mention this. An old coworker of mine, that got me into Uber because she also drove for Uber while being a real estate agent, had to get another part time job to support herself because she made no sales.

Google says average house in LA costs $650,000 but we all know there are plenty of houses on sunset blvd that costs eight figures easily.

Standard percentage of commission is 6%. 6% of $650,000 is $39k. If one sells a house a month it's $468k. If it's one every two months that's $234k.

I'm guessing people like my old coworker are thrown into that $105k *average* salary statistic.

Because according to real estate express:

[HEADING=2]11. The average income for a real estate agent working between 21 and 39 hours a week is $46,458.[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]12. The average income for real estate agents working 60 hours a week is $145,347.[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]13. The average income of real estate agents who've been full-time in the real estate business between four and 10 years is $63,595.[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]14. The average income of real estate agents who've been full-time in the real estate business between 11 and 25 years is $101,633.[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]15. The average real estate agent in the United States closes 12 deals a year.[/HEADING]


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> It's funny you mention this. An old coworker of mine, that got me into Uber because she also drove for Uber while being a real estate agent, had to get another part time job to support herself because she made no sales.
> 
> Google says average house in LA costs $650,000 but we all know there are plenty of houses on sunset blvd that costs eight figures easily.
> 
> ...


6% (only if you were both the selling and the listing broker)

Split with selling (or listing) broker is now 3%
Split with your office now 1.5%
Minus your offices "off the top" expenses (they are like car dealers:smiles: Paper 1500.00 Newspaper adds 2700.00. Office expense 1000. Notary 500

When starting it can take a year to sell your first house.

After getting your license many offices will not let you field a phone call or take a walk in customer till you get 4 listings.
(after getting your sales license you have to work under an office with a brokers license)
Who wants to list (or even buy) with a rookie?

My dad used to say it's for housewives who have husbands paying the bills.
I think there is some truth to that.

It may be different for you if you're the mayor, know everyone, ect ect
But for a transplant new in town...I know several who failed and gave up.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.


I'd move back in with my parents, but there's no room for me in their caskets.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Move back in with your parents? LOL 

I'd actually be able to live on $400 a week, the problem is I'm in Florida and the system is really messed up here.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Become a real estate agent? And probably make even less per hour than doing RS. Especially at the beginning.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I made this anting this week. I despise our government and how they are with their wasteful policies. ID rather work than accept money from them. What has happened to our citizenry? Everyone wants too be lazy an nannied?

I know its not a word but really.......Come on do we want our whole country too be California?


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

the payout looks good but after expense the true net income is 800 bucks.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

As long as it is viable I will keep on with rideshare. If it gets down to $5 an hour gross revenue then that isn't viable or even gainful employment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> a real estate agent


In ten years there will be no such thing.
It'll all be on-line. Flat fee. Clerks and escrow officers and lenders ... that's all that's needed.
And agent is supposed to "introduce a ready willing and able buyer to a ready willing and able seller.'' That can be done on-line. Hell, Tinder matches 'buyers and sellers' by the hundreds of thousands, inexpensively and efficiently. ... no broker needed.



touberornottouber said:


> If it gets down to $5 an hour gross revenue then that isn't viable or even gainful employment.


You are kidding right?
FIVE DOLLARS AN HOUR ???

So, $5.25 an hour is gainful employment?


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> In ten years there will be no such thing.
> It'll all be on-line. Flat fee. Clerks and escrow officers and lenders ... that's all that's needed.
> And agent is supposed to "introduce a ready willing and able buyer to a ready willing and able seller.'' That can be done on-line. Hell, Tinder matches 'buyers and sellers' by the hundreds of thousands, inexpensively and efficiently. ... no broker needed.
> 
> ...


he was born yesterday.. :laugh:


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

The real reason why you shouldn't do Uber is not to collect, but to not get the virus. Trust me, this virus is something that you think you'll never get but when you do, you wish you had never gotten it. Everyone's body reacts differently though but you never know. When you do Uber, I think you're very likely to get the virus. You're less than 5 feet away from people. The masks aren't going to fully save you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.


Great plan. I hope many people do that.



Sal29 said:


> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


Money is necessary but not sufficient for happiness. I am a happy ant. I make sufficient money doing anting. I've been unhappy nearly everywhere else I've worked. If I made double the money but had to use an alarm clock, had to report every morning to Mr. Surlee and punch ye olde' time clock four times a day I'd be unhappy. Most companies treat their employees like garbage.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Why anyone would continue


one would need to noodle why so many 'younger' folks chose RS as their sole income to answer your question. Right?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

For you all in markets with back to back pings, all the time, UI probably doesn’t seem worth it.

Far more medium sized cities where ants have to scramble and fight over crumbs. Surges are rare. I haven’t had 11 surge rides in the last 6 months, much less 1 week.

Pretty sure OP was talking about full timers. Not those who make millions in their main gigs and do this for who knows why. 

Bring on the free wheel of cheese


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Not those who make millions in their main gigs


millions? Really? Where?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> In ten years there will be no such thing.
> It'll all be on-line. Flat fee. Clerks and escrow officers and lenders ... that's all that's needed.
> And agent is supposed to "introduce a ready willing and able buyer to a ready willing and able seller.'' That can be done on-line. Hell, Tinder matches 'buyers and sellers' by the hundreds of thousands, inexpensively and efficiently. ... no broker needed.
> 
> ...


I hope that's after expenses otherwise I would never do it


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> It's $300+state pua per week.
> It's going to be raised to $400+state pua in the next bill. Take the cheese and use that free time to become something like a real estate agent. The average salary is $105k in L.A. That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive. https://www.indeed.com/career/real-estate-agent/salaries/Los-Angeles--CA


With people out of work, home prices may drop. Too many homes on the market brings lower prices, more choice for the few qualified buyers. Lower commission for the agent and brokers.

I actually got my RE license 20-25 years ago. Cost me 99 bux and ten Wednesday evenings. The class was around 30 people with people dropping out and in every week. Bout half and half. Of the people that started with me only 2-3 actually took the state test (additional 45 bux, I think).

Prices have been going up too long. I think we are at top of market (of course, i've been saying that for over a year).

But I begin to see more for sale signs up and apartments are not turning over as rapidly. I've seen some apartments empty for 9 months Maybe because people aren't being evicted? No need to move yet. Colleges and universities are closed, no out of town students? Once they start up again that may change. Who knows?

Stimulus checks and those eviction laws may have kicked the can down the road but there's still a good chance that prices may drop.



wallae said:


> 6% (only if you were both the selling and the listing broker)
> 
> Split with selling (or listing) broker is now 3%
> Split with your office now 1.5%
> ...


Sounds like you've been in Real Estate.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

wallae said:


> 6% (only if you were both the selling and the listing broker)
> 
> Split with selling (or listing) broker is now 3%
> Split with your office now 1.5%
> ...


I was told 6% in the classes I took to get my license and according to google, it's 6% too.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/30/realtor-commissions-are-not-negotiable.html
And yes, it includes seller and buyers with further google but that isn't so uncommon is it? And i based my figures on the average price. I guess if you're selling off San Bernardino vs Sunset Boulevard (and it takes a special fairy to break into selling on sunset boulevard), you're looking at even less as houses going for below $650,000 isn't uncommon. However if you're selling at sunset boulevard or the likes, you'll definitely make more than $500k a year easily. I guess that's where average of $105k comes from. A few good agents and a lot of $0-$50k agents.

But you essentially hit the same point I was trying to, selling real estate isn't as 'easy money' as most believe.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


The cheese is not free.

Paid for taxes out of my income.

Seems to me there are way too many lazy leaches in our society today.



Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


By the way, guessing that your parents are paying the taxes necessary to finance your free-loading lifestyle.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> I was told 6% in the classes I took to get my license and according to google, it's 6% too.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/30/realtor-commissions-are-not-negotiable.html
> And yes, it includes seller and buyers with further google but that isn't so uncommon is it? And i based my figures on the average price. I guess if you're selling off San Bernardino vs Sunset Boulevard (and it takes a special fairy to break into selling on sunset boulevard), you're looking at even less as houses going for below $650,000 isn't uncommon. However if you're selling at sunset boulevard or the likes, you'll definitely make more than $500k a year easily. I guess that's where average of $105k comes from. A few good agents and a lot of $0-$50k agents.
> ...


The *sales commission* is _*normally*_ 6% (the percentage is negotiable). That doesn't mean the RE agent gets 6%.

Most sales aren't even wholly conducted by the same brokerage.

One broker will represent the seller and get 3%. The other broker will represent the buyer and get 3%.

Brokerages don't like sales where the agent makes both the listing and sale.

Agents have a fiduciary duty to either the homeowner or buyer. It is difficult to make a 6% sale because it opens up the broker to liability if either the buyer or seller has doubts later down the road and feels they were misled.

"Standard percentage of commission is 6%. 6% of $650,000 is $39k. If one sells a house a month it's $468k. If it's one every two months that's $234k."

Instead of 6% use the 1.5% that an agent normally gets and it comes out to around 117k which brings it closer to the 105k average you quoted.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They also won't get 3% themselves, most real estate folks work for a firm and pay advertising ect ect.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

observer said:


> One broker will represent the seller and get 3%. The other broker will represent the buyer and get 3%.


idk. I've sold 3 homes and not once did I pay 6%. There is always room for negotiations.


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

observer said:


> The *sales commission* is _*normally*_ 6% (the percentage is negotiable). That doesn't mean the RE agent gets 6%.
> 
> Most sales aren't even wholly conducted by the same brokerage.
> 
> ...


Brokerages don't like it but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

Yes, regarding the full 6% the post you quote already acknowledged that thus the previous line, the line above this one.

Nope, because most real estate agents are either selling houses in the seven, eight figure ranges or they're barely breaking $500k much less $650k even with dummies who think as buyer/seller they pay both 3% for selling agent and 3% for buying agents. Yes, 1.5% for 12 sales of $650k is $117k but just like how the average income in the US is x, most people don't make x. They make either $10-30k or $200-400k and because there are more in the former vs the latter that pulls the average down to probably $50-60k.

Meaning, telling someone they can easily make $105k or $115k selling real estate in Los Angeles a false claim. You'll either make a lot or make less than that, probably half. And the post I quoted originally didn't quite state that yes, but they're implying it and that's just like telling someone who is interested in driving for Uber that you can easily make a six figure income if you hustle hard enough.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> Brokerages don't like it but it doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> Yes, regarding the full 6% the post you quote already acknowledged that thus previous line, the line above this one.
> 
> ...


I never said it doesn't happen. It does happen just not often enough to make a difference.

In dual agency, the broker is liable for any mistakes the agent makes, so they frown on one agent representing both the buyer and seller.

Matter of fact, I seem to remember reading somewhere that if a home is listed and sold by two agents in the same brokerage that the broker may be liable if either agent withheld any information.

Or, it could mean there are few people making a lot of money, few people making a little money and a lot of people making around 100k.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> I hope that's after expenses otherwise I would never do it


Five dollars an hour .. after expenses .. is enough for you?
Really?



UberBastid said:


> So, $5.25 an hour is gainful employment?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, that applies in California. Other states may have different laws. Some states outright ban dual agency.

That's kinda like you being the defendant in a case and your defense attorney is also the prosecutor.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Five dollars an hour .. after expenses .. is enough for you?
> Really?


How much do you need?
6?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> How much do you need?
> 6?


Minimum?
I won't get out of bed, brush my teeth and go to a job for less than $100k per year.
Minimum.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Minimum?
> I won't get out of bed, brush my teeth and go to a job for less than $100k per year.
> Minimum.


Isn't that minimum wage in CA? &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ABQuber said:


> Isn't that minimum wage in CA? &#129300;


It should be. Yea.

My last months utility bill (electricity only) was $980.
Gas is up to $3.50 a gal, and Joe's hardly even been here.
Food prices are soaring, meat is getting scarce on the shelves.

We are becoming a third world country real fast.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> You are kidding right?
> FIVE DOLLARS AN HOUR ???
> 
> So, $5.25 an hour is gainful employment?


$5 was just an example, not a limit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> $5 was just an example, not a limit.


Oh.
Never mind.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Minimum?
> I won't get out of bed, brush my teeth and go to a job for less than $100k per year.
> Minimum.


Is your real name Paris Hilton?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


Well, there is something to be said that if you have a career, you shouldn't give it up to get this cheese. Of course, being an ant is about as far from having a career as any endeavor could be. Otherwise, the analysis should be how much net after-tax, after-cheese (and of course, after expenses, something that all ants should take into account, ahem  ) income is garnered, and whether the rate per unit time is above one's "reservation wage". As far myself, the cheese makes what I could get from working/hustling far, far below my reservation wage. :coolio:



Sal29 said:


> It's $300+state pua per week.
> It's going to be raised to $400+state pua in the next bill. Take the cheese and use that free time to become something like a real estate agent. The average salary is $105k in L.A. That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive. https://www.indeed.com/career/real-estate-agent/salaries/Los-Angeles--CA


In a work environment of folks telecommuting, the high-priced areas will take a hit, as folks won't mind a killer commute if it is only once a week. This means professionals dumping their overpriced abodes in Huntington Beach to go live in Hemet. Oh, and there is the steady erosion of employment possibilities as the robots take over.



UberBastid said:


> It should be. Yea.
> 
> My last months utility bill (electricity only) was $980.
> Gas is up to $3.50 a gal, and Joe's hardly even been here.
> ...


Wow, it must be that I live near Texas, since my Wal-Mart is well-stocked with USDA Choice New York Strip at about $10.50/#. My electric bill and gas are about $30/mo each. I think the kWh charge is about $0.04 (the power plants here mainly run on natural gas).


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

wallae said:


> 6% (only if you were both the selling and the listing broker)
> 
> Split with selling (or listing) broker is now 3%
> Split with your office now 1.5%
> ...


Totally agree. I know several including family members who tried and gave up. Selling cars is along the same lines; near starvation until you put in your time and build a clientele, and even then you're lucky to average more than one sale a month. You only get to keep that "draw" if you cover it with sales commissions.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> Totally agree. I know several including family members who tried and gave up. Selling cars is along the same lines; near starvation until you put in your time and build a clientele, and even then you're lucky to average more than one sale a month. You only get to keep that "draw" if you cover it with sales commissions.


When I started in cars my avg was 800 a car on 10 a month.
Many did 20 with a lower avg.

Then they did away with the "profit" on used cars by playing games with the numbers
I think a prosecutor could make a Rico case.
it's meant to defraud the salesman of their rightful commissions
It's continuing
It's organized and it's planned

After a big organization took over a small to medium size Ford dealer the pay dropped 400 a car.
In total that amounted to about $1 million per year... lost commission
"Free money" for the dealer

But they donate a few bucks


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I have a full time job and this is legit a "side hustle"
> 
> I won't throw away a full time job with government benefits to collect unemployment, and I'm about halfway to a federal employee pension (which together with my VA disability check and social security) will leave me with a very solid retirement, and that's on top of anything I can manage to save up between now and my 65th birthday.
> 
> ...


You might die before 65.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> idk. I've sold 3 homes and not once did I pay 6%. There is always room for negotiations.


Yupp, that's why I wrote,

"The *sales commission* is _*normally*_ 6% (the percentage is negotiable)."


----------



## Midnightrambler (Jan 27, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> The cheese is not free.
> 
> Paid for taxes out of my income.
> 
> Seems to me there are way too many lazy leaches in our society today.


Yup. The only money the government has is yours. Nothing is free.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

wallae said:


> How much do you need?
> 6?


I give you 7, can you clean my backyard?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive.


Get back to me on price of houses/rentals when all the foreclosure and eviction moratoriums are finished.

Until then, prices don't mean s**t.


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


1.Lactose intolerant.
2. Pretty sure I've been banned from heaven.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> It's funny you mention this. An old coworker of mine, that got me into Uber because she also drove for Uber while being a real estate agent, had to get another part time job to support herself because she made no sales.
> 
> Google says average house in LA costs $650,000 but we all know there are plenty of houses on sunset blvd that costs eight figures easily.
> 
> ...


Don't be average

Be exceptional

This is Murica, it ain't that hard to outshine the other turds


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

&#128142;reditthraway said:


> Standard percentage of commission is 6%. 6% of $650,000 is $39k. If one sells a house a month it's $468k. If it's one every two months that's $234k.
> 
> I'm guessing people like my old coworker are thrown into that $105k *average* salary statistic.
> 
> ...


The average income stats you cite don't mesh with your comment about standard commissions of 6%. First, even when it is 6% commission, that is split between the listing and selling agent. I'm sure the agent's employer will want a cut of the action. Also, if the agent has an assistant, they will need their salary.

Furthermore, there are plenty of firms (such as Redfin) that charge much lower commissions and still list some VERY NICE homes. Because of that competition, there are lots of real estate agents working for much lower commissions now. I would always try to negotiate something less than the old standard of 6%.

The point about taking time given to you (because of the pandemic) and doing something to better yourself is a valid one. But, of course, that reminds me about the old stripper who says she's using the money she earns to go to college. Sadly, too many people are all talk when it comes to bettering themselves. If I ran for office and ran on the platform of "Free cheese for everyone!", I bet I'd get lots of votes based on that poorly thought out theme.



Soldiering said:


> I made this anting this week. I despise our government and how they are with their wasteful policies. ID rather work than accept money from them. What has happened to our citizenry? Everyone wants too be lazy an nannied?
> 
> I know its not a word but really.......Come on do we want our whole country too be California?


Don't know how much you are making per mile driven. Do you have that info by any chance?



dacheeese said:


> the payout looks good but after expense the true net income is 800 bucks.


I'd be absolutely fine with $800/week net.



&#128142;reditthraway said:


> that's just like telling someone who is interested in driving for Uber that you can easily make a six figure income if you hustle hard enough.


If you include the two figures AFTER the decimal point, I know lots of Uber drivers who make six figures a year. 

P.S. Oh yeah, then they have to deduct car expenses.



observer said:


> Yupp, that's why I wrote,
> 
> "The *sales commission* is _*normally*_ 6% (the percentage is negotiable)."


I think even saying it is normally 6% is a stretch. I imagine it is normally less than 6%. It would be interesting to see a poll about real estate commissions. What percent actually paid 6%, 5%, etc.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dacheeese said:


> the payout looks good but after expense the true net income is 800 bucks.


To gross $1700, Id have to drive about 2200 miles, My expenses including depreciation (which does not impact cashflow) are 25 cents a mile Do the math and a $1700 dollar week will net me $1150.. My expenses are less than 40% yours are over 50%

I think you are doing something wrong. But even if not, would you give up $800 for $300 or $400 or even $600


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

oldfart said:


> To gross $1700, Id have to drive about 2200 miles, My expenses including depreciation (which does not impact cashflow) are 25 cents a mile Do the math and a $1700 dollar week will net me $1150.. My expenses are less than 40% yours are over 50%
> 
> I think you are doing something wrong. But even if not, would you give up $800 for $300 or $400 or even $600


Your dollars per mile ratio seems upside down.

You should aim for two dollars per mile while settling for 1.5 dollars per mile at the least.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It's easy to make a small fortune doing this gig.
Just be sure to start with a large one.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> It's easy to make a small fortune doing this gig.


idk. my schedule C says I netted $9. And that is missing the annual sub for the mileage tracker I use. Put that in there, it goes to a negative $100. Hum.

Now, cash flow on the other hand is quite a different animal..... :thumbup:


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Your dollars per mile ratio seems upside down.
> 
> You should aim for two dollars per mile while settling for 1.5 dollars per mile at the least.


In my market Uber X pays 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a min and Uber XL pays $112/mile and 15 cents a min 
Even with no dead miles I dont see how I could gross $1.50 to $2.00. Im gguessing

But lets assume that you are right,, That makes dacheeese' s post even more wrong 
If you are right, $1700 a week gross would require driving only 850 to to 1150 miles Assuming expenses of 30 cents a mile our driver would net a whole lot more than than the $800 dacheeese has calculated and would make most of us even more unlikely to stop working in favor of the PUA money and that was my point.. I wouldnt stop working in favor of PUA money


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Uber XL pays $112/mile and 15 cents a min


wow, at one hundred twelve dollars a mile I'm going out there right now to buy a real SUV. :roflmao:  :thumbup:


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wow, at one hundred twelve dollars a mile I'm going out there right now to buy a real SUV. :roflmao:  :thumbup:


 I forgot the dot


----------



## Enoch Shadkam (Jul 16, 2014)

Sal29 said:


> It's $300+state pua per week.
> It's going to be raised to $400+state pua in the next bill. Take the cheese and use that free time to become something like a real estate agent. The average salary is $105k in L.A. That's salary is going to keep going up as homes get more and more expensive. https://www.indeed.com/career/real-estate-agent/salaries/Los-Angeles--CA


&#128514;


----------



## 💎reditthraway (Jan 6, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> If you include the two figures AFTER the decimal point, I know lots of Uber drivers who make six figures a year. :smiles:
> 
> P.S. Oh yeah, then they have to deduct car expenses.


Sure, and how many hours do they drive? 3,100+? Unless you mean they make six figures with their w2 + rideshare combined.

oh, after the decimal point. change is meaningless here but this is sad because six figures with decimal is $9,999.99 vs without the decimal $999,999. Seven figures (if this is what you mean: $99,999.99) seems about right.


Driving With A Purpose said:


> The average income stats you cite don't mesh with your comment about standard commissions of 6%. First, even when it is 6% commission, that is split between the listing and selling agent. I'm sure the agent's employer will want a cut of the action. Also, if the agent has an assistant, they will need their salary.
> 
> Furthermore, there are plenty of firms (such as Redfin) that charge much lower commissions and still list some VERY NICE homes. Because of that competition, there are lots of real estate agents working for much lower commissions now. I would always try to negotiate something less than the old standard of 6%.
> 
> The point about taking time given to you (because of the pandemic) and doing something to better yourself is a valid one. But, of course, that reminds me about the old stripper who says she's using the money she earns to go to college. Sadly, too many people are all talk when it comes to bettering themselves. If I ran for office and ran on the platform of "Free cheese for everyone!", I bet I'd get lots of votes based on that poorly thought out theme.


Paragraph 1) reread the other comments.
Paragraph 2) good for you, you found desperate firms which means the agents get even less which means it's that much harder to be a selling or buying agent which proves the point I wanted to make to begin with :thumbup:

paragraph 3) not sure how this comment relates to what I've written thus far but again :thumbup:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

65 hour.. Lol

Stats
Online
3h 36m
Trips
7
Points
21
How we calculate stats
Breakdown
Net Fare
$180.88
Tip
$33.27
Total Earnings
$214.15


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Are all your States paying out the federal extension now? We are 7 weeks out from when it was signed and we still haven't seen a penny of it yet. Not the PUA or PEUC claimants anyways. Regular State UI folks are getting it . PUA and PEUC claimants aren't even getting their normal weekly benefits. A lot of people haven't received anything since around Thanksgiving!


----------



## bookburners (Feb 14, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Are all your States paying out the federal extension now? We are 7 weeks out from when it was signed and we still haven't seen a penny of it yet. Not the PUA or PEUC claimants anyways. Regular State UI folks are getting it . PUA and PEUC claimants aren't even getting their normal weekly benefits. A lot of people haven't received anything since around Thanksgiving!


nope mine ended middle of december, no call, no emails, no letters even though they all on the account
week before christmas no mo soup for you deal with it, i can only imagine those behind with no savings were devestated and by now destroyed

by the time they figure it out itll be 1 check and over till the next round
then ill milk the next unemployment long as i can and then file for the food stamps and get those long as possible than im out
100% corruption and complete incompetence but luckily i can wait and aint no biggy

if it was serious i would been out protesting like the rest its unacceptable and crazy
they using this pandemic to avoid offering service to the people

took em 10+ months & still couldnt figure it out
1st time ive ever applied or delt with govt assistance and i never felf so disgusted and insulted
call center cant call out
so hour and a half hold with some idiot checkin in every 2 minutes just to ask me if he can place me on hold to check with a "special team" straight outta ubers playbook whole hour an a half spent 5 minutes on phone with a human and the result well let ya know" when 1 day or 10 more months"

then they had an automated system where they call you back IN 30 DAYS

the the great id.me verification forced to upload i.d. and take a selphy
i guess an upload i.d. button next to the button we uploaded tax documents that enters a queue to be reviewed by a human too tough lol

they had to go so far out of their way to program something so inefficient

thers an email attached to all the payments how bout send an email hey we need to verify your i.d or call this number direct at this time to verify lmao

NO HUMANS they think autobots can do it so they must be stealing all the money set aside for the humans, i mean how many unemployed and call center hours were 8-4 lmao

cant afford 3 shifts i mean it was so overwhelmed people need work, its something that can be done from home how bout emailing those on unemployemnt an app to fill out for the call center hahahahahahaha

cuz its 100% fraud

instead of just reviewing old documents that were already approoved and in sytem to match with an i.d.

its all useles autobots they actuall tell people to file for regular, wait for it to get denied, then apply for pua AGAIN
didnt get that email yet but teh hold was removed so i guess its just wait for next instructions

they deposited it weekly for almost a year cant 1 human look at the account verify the bank, name, i.d. matches than you know click a button and boom working like previosuly and verified wow amazing

the tax documents say uber what else do they need besides i.d with a name to match? hows that take 10+ months lmao
maybe flag accounts that have had assistence before and those who never had get less scruitny geez
the fed was paying more than the state like your funky part of the equation helping, its the extra fed portion that mattered

completely moronic, unsafe, way more paperwork duplicated, just something no one with intelligence would come up with

oh well im sure sometime in march itll be another nice 3K check, all i know is they messed up and im never contributing a penny to society again itll be cheaper to pay me to stay home they I always though 90% evil thers still a hope but now its clearly 100% evil out here so ef em, i got mine and now ill be nothing but a burden to this corrupt land...

they waging war on small business' and poor people and i think they now know they lost everyones respect
i mean i had a good year imagine how the people who didnt feel about em


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Daisey77 said:


> Are all your States paying out the federal extension now? We are 7 weeks out from when it was signed and we still haven't seen a penny of it yet. Not the PUA or PEUC claimants anyways. Regular State UI folks are getting it . PUA and PEUC claimants aren't even getting their normal weekly benefits. A lot of people haven't received anything since around Thanksgiving!


I'm getting both the federal and state cheeses. I hope you will get all the backdated federal cheese you are owed soon.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Are all your States paying out the federal extension now? We are 7 weeks out from when it was signed and we still haven't seen a penny of it yet. Not the PUA or PEUC claimants anyways. Regular State UI folks are getting it . PUA and PEUC claimants aren't even getting their normal weekly benefits. A lot of people haven't received anything since around Thanksgiving!


That is horrible, I hope you get it soon. I waited and waited in Florida and finally got it. My credit cards are nuts right now because of it, I am doing my best to keep my good credit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I'm getting both the federal and state cheeses. I hope you will get all the backdated federal cheese you are owed soon.





franksoprano said:


> That is horrible, I hope you get it soon. I waited and waited in Florida and finally got it. My credit cards are nuts right now because of it, I am doing my best to keep my good credit.


Yeah it's ridiculous. So the folks who had money left on their PUA and had not exhausted their 39 weeks were able to reopen their claims February 1st and continue collecting as normal until their 39 weeks ran out. If they exhausted their 39 weeks, they were back not being able to collect. The people who exhausted the 39 weeks and ran out of money prior to December 27th still have not been able to collect one penny. So the people who've been going the longest without being paid are continuing to go without getting paid. I exhausted my weeks but not my money and I have not been able to collect since December 6th and when I say not collect, I mean neither the Pua weekly amount or the $300 boost. So not one penny since December 6th for me. There are tons of others that exhausted at different points that have not received a penny since November or December as well. Due to media pressure, they supposedly are going to open things back up next Monday for us to start collecting but I'm not holding my breath. That was only after numerous media Outlet reached out to them. They were originally saying it was definitely not going to happen by the end of the month. They only started talking about it last week! Freaking ridiculous


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Here in Ct it has always been a truism that the most successful real estate salesperson is the wife of a doctor. He supplies her with her initial group of contacts and an economic buffer zone while she learns the ropes.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


Those who don't take free money and work at the same time are stupider.

It's pretty funny you list real estate agent as skilled labour.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

I know a guy who was making more on unemployment than working and went back to work before the money ran out because he was bored. He called me lazy for not going back to work. I said I rather be lazy than stupid. Sure why not work 40 hours to make less than I can make watching Netflix and getting fat.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I got my $1400 yesterday. It was in my "old fart" social security account - an account I try to leave alone 8 - 9 months of the year. $600 - $700 has to go on new tires, and I supposedly will be needing work done to the bottom of the car that will set me back a thousand $$$ or more. (These freaking streets in many parts of Ct are so bad that you can develop shell shock by the end of the day)

So I think that anyone advocating partying with the $1400 and not working at all must be very young and still living at his or her parent's home, or simply being provocative. I made a lot of financial and economic mistakes as I aged from my teens up to the present. I_'_m thinking of writing a book...

Meanwhile, make sure that whatever you decide, allows you to land on your feet!

(9) Easy Rider - If You Want to Be a Bird (Bird Song) - YouTube


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I said I rather be lazy than stupid


Sounds like you've got both markets cornered there.


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

I’m not certain why there is such a disparity both between states and how smoothly their UI departments operate and between different individuals in the same state. For whatever reason my last year has been smoothe. 
I filed for reg UI last April with only Schedule C income for the last 3 years. I didn’t wait for PUA to open up. I was “denied” at first; only because I had no W2 employee earnings record. The following week they processed my 1099 income and was approved for reg UI. When my 26 weeks ended I was immediately transferred to the 13 weeks of PEUC. Dec 31 there was a week break in payment because of the delay in Congress passing legislation. They put me on EB for a couple of weeks( without having to call or do anything). Then when the legislation in Jan was passed to ad 11 weeks and extend benefits until March, I was switched back to PEUC. That gave me enough weeks to take me through next week when my benefit year ends and new year begins. I was able to get the max amount of UI benefits per week. 
I worked part time as much as I was allowed, according to state UI law, the entire last year. I could probably stay on UI until September but will not. I was consistently making $20-25/ hour gross, (after Uber/Lyft’s fees doing Uber X only). And lately with the jump in bonuses and surge that has been closer to $30-35/ hour. I usually drive 10 hours a week at the best times. My actual vehicle expenses are around $.30-.32/mile including cost of vehicle/ depreciation.
I am going to opt out unemployment even with the continued $300 extra. With the bonuses now and the high demand I can make more by working. 
Although I have been pretty fed up with the way Uber and Lyft have generally operated the past few years I also decided to get the licenses I needed to drive for a chauffeur company and will be starting there as a commissioned W2 employee driving a company owned Black Car with benefits and lots of growth opportunity. As well as an option to own my own down the road and opt to work as an IC with them. Will do Rideshare part time

Part of this is being fortunate to live in the rideshare market that I do. Being wise enough to use the pandemic financial opportunities that have become available to my advantage.. UI, PPP, schooling, training, etc. as well as using the free time on my hands to check out these other possibilities and jump on them. 

It’s not ALL doom and gloom out here if you look for opportunity and put forth effort and think beyond the usual and obvious.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


My first guess would be a sense of pride. What I am saying is if you CANT work, then taking the "cheese" is understandable. However if you can work and choose not to because, just to get the cheese. . .that's called LAZY and freeloading. . . .

I know if I had to support a family, I would work any job available to bring in money until a better job is available.

In lots of cases its not that there isn't any work, its just that some people aren't willing to do anything, they are only willing to do what they think is an acceptable job.

The cheese is for people who need it, not people who want it. . . and argue all you want there is a difference.. .

and by the way its not free. .. . . .
people who are working currently are paying for it. ..

I hate that , that people think that all these handouts are free. . .they aren't. . 
Anyone who uses that term (free) has no idea how the money flows. .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.


Does your Seeking Love ad read something like:
_"longs walks on the beach, quiet evenings around a fireplace. Must enjoy living in poverty in my mom's basement."_


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> My first guess would be a sense of pride. What I am saying is if you CANT work, then taking the "cheese" is understandable. However if you can work and choose not to because, just to get the cheese. . .that's called LAZY and freeloading. . . .
> 
> I know if I had to support a family, I would work any job available to bring in money until a better job is available.
> 
> ...


That's true unless the government incentives people to not work. If u pay me 1100 a week to not work or 750 a week to work 40 hours. Most people with half a brain will take the 1100. If u don't you're an idiot. Your moral stance doesn't matter. Eventually the money will run out and the country is worse off in the long run, but in the short term it's party time. the investment banks knew that during the real estate bubble. They didn't care about the consequences because they knew they would get bailed out. There will be no bailout for the US government


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

1776abe said:


> Your moral stance doesn't matter.


I agree with most of what you say , except this. . .
I guess I was always raised that your moral stance always matters.
Its not if you win or not, its how you win that counts


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> I agree with most of what you say , except this. . .
> I guess I was always raised that your moral stance always matters.
> Its not if you win or not, its how you win that counts


Tell that to Goldman Sachs. They laughed all the way to the bank in 2008. They should have gone bankrupt and instead were bailed out and then rewarded by being registered as a real bank. A freaking hedge fund basically gets bailed out because they had all their ex employees all over the treasury dept.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

1776abe said:


> Tell that to Goldman Sachs. They laughed all the way to the bank in 2008. They should have gone bankrupt and instead were bailed out and then rewarded by being registered as a real bank. A freaking hedge fund basically gets bailed out because they had all their ex employees all over the treasury dept.


Not denying anything you are saying. . . . 
Wish I could. . . . . cant change the moral compass of anyone else, just my own
I do believe in Karma. . . You are not going to pay for things that other people do, you will pay for whatyou do. (metaphysically speaking.)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> That's true unless the government incentives people to not work. If u pay me 1100 a week to not work or 750 a week to work 40 hours. Most people with half a brain will take the 1100. If u don't you're an idiot. Your moral stance doesn't matter. Eventually the money will run out and the country is worse off in the long run, but in the short term it's party time. the investment banks knew that during the real estate bubble. They didn't care about the consequences because they knew they would get bailed out. There will be no bailout for the US government


Oh yes there will.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Not denying anything you are saying. . . .
> Wish I could. . . . . cant change the moral compass of anyone else, just my own
> I do believe in Karma. . . You are not going to pay for things that other people do, you will pay for whatyou do. (metaphysically speaking.)


Not necessarily. Did america pay for wiping out the Indians and taking over the country and putting our economic plan in.Did we pay when we invaded Mexico so we could take california and Texas . Did we pay when we took Hawaii at gunpoint. Hawaii became a state and california and Texas have a gdp bigger than most countries. You live in a fantasy land. Winners write the history. If Hitler would have won ww2 ,history would have been written alot differently 70 years later


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Not necessarily. Did america pay for wiping out the Indians and taking over the country and putting our economic plan in.Did we pay when we invaded Mexico so we could take california and Texas . Did we pay when we took Hawaii at gunpoint. Hawaii became a state and california and Texas have a gdp bigger than most countries. You live in a fantasy land. Winners write the history. If Hitler would have won ww2 ,history would have been written alot differently 70 years later












Welcome to Trumpland.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 586627
> 
> 
> Welcome to Trumpland.


Is that a good show


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

1776abe said:


> Is that a good show


Disturbingly good


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Disturbingly good


Better than Mad Dogs


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

1776abe said:


> I know a guy who was making more on unemployment than working and went back to work before the money ran out because he was bored. He called me lazy for not going back to work. I said I rather be lazy than stupid. Sure why not work 40 hours to make less than I can make watching Netflix and getting fat.


Exactly. Better to be lazy than stupid and dangerous.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1776abe said:


> There will be no bailout for the US government


Oooooh.
I dunno about that.










There is always a loan shark around.


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

touberornottouber said:


> As long as it is viable I will keep on with rideshare. If it gets down to $5 an hour gross revenue then that isn't viable or even gainful employment.


That is your cut off? 5 an hour? In America? That's when you going to call it quits?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DrvrChgo1 said:


> I'm not certain why there is such a disparity both between states and how smoothly their UI departments operate and between different individuals in the same state. For whatever reason my last year has been smoothe.
> I filed for reg UI last April with only Schedule C income for the last 3 years. I didn't wait for PUA to open up. I was "denied" at first; only because I had no W2 employee earnings record. The following week they processed my 1099 income and was approved for reg UI. When my 26 weeks ended I was immediately transferred to the 13 weeks of PEUC. Dec 31 there was a week break in payment because of the delay in Congress passing legislation. They put me on EB for a couple of weeks( without having to call or do anything). Then when the legislation in Jan was passed to ad 11 weeks and extend benefits until March, I was switched back to PEUC. That gave me enough weeks to take me through next week when my benefit year ends and new year begins. I was able to get the max amount of UI benefits per week.
> I worked part time as much as I was allowed, according to state UI law, the entire last year. I could probably stay on UI until September but will not. I was consistently making $20-25/ hour gross, (after Uber/Lyft's fees doing Uber X only). And lately with the jump in bonuses and surge that has been closer to $30-35/ hour. I usually drive 10 hours a week at the best times. My actual vehicle expenses are around $.30-.32/mile including cost of vehicle/ depreciation.
> I am going to opt out unemployment even with the continued $300 extra. With the bonuses now and the high demand I can make more by working.
> ...


What state are you in?

Mine went pretty smooth as well but I was PUA. Here we seem to have it much easier than the state UI folks. They've been struggling with their program for some reason.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I made this anting this week. I despise our government and how they are with their wasteful policies. ID rather work than accept money from them. What has happened to our citizenry? Everyone wants too be lazy an nannied?
> 
> I know its not a word but really.......Come on do we want our whole country too be California?


Yep, why work?


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> Yep, why work?


How are you making that much. I thought uber didn't pay crap now. is it all surge


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

1776abe said:


> How are you making that much. I thought uber didn't pay crap now. is it all surge


I put 5x multiplier on all day and wait)) also mix it up with lyft when they have 3 rides for $15 bonus. I dont accept anything less then 5x, doesnt work in every city, but where I am seems to work well because of the limited uber drivers.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

cman5555 said:


> I put 5x multiplier on all day and wait)) also mix it up with lyft when they have 3 rides for $15 bonus. I dont accept anything less then 5x, doesnt work in every city, but where I am seems to work well because of the limited uber drivers.


When will they allow this in vegas


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

1776abe said:


> When will they allow this in vegas


Unfortunately they wont....they are removing the feature in a few weeks unfortunately..nice while it lasted


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Now is the best time to drive.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Aztek98 said:


> Now is the best time to drive.


Damn skippy))


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> Better to be lazy than stupid and dangerous.


the big hole in your argument is UI and the alphabet of programs are temporary. What is your Plan C? UBI?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> the big hole in your argument is UI and the alphabet of programs are temporary. What is your Plan C? UBI?


But I kinda think that UI is supposed to continue. Have you read about The Great Reset? Robots are taking over almost all of the jobs and they're supposed to utilize UBI. We're not supposed to own anything by 2030. You don't believe this is real? I mean Covid probably isn't going to magically disappear. It's too dangerous to go out there.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> But I kinda think that UI is supposed to continue. Have you read about The Great Reset? Robots are taking over almost all of the jobs and they're supposed to utilize UBI. We're not supposed to own anything by 2030. You don't believe this is real? I mean Covid probably isn't going to magically disappear. It's too dangerous to go out there.


Assistance will continue through September. After that oh, I doubt it will continue if it does it'll be very minimal. You are right covid is not going to go away. We're going to have to learn how to function with it in our presence. The government can support us forever


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> Why work, collect the cheese, move back in with your parents to reduce expenses.
> During the 8 months take skillshare, online courses or classes to become a real estate agent, video editor, or other type of skilled labor.
> Why anyone would continue (to be an ant when the opportunity to never be an ant again presents itself) is beyond me.


Just my luck once I'm finished school and become a certified real estate agent Uber will decide to get into the real estate business. By the time I finish paying them for sales leads and travel expenses I will be making about as much money as an encyclopedia salesman.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Just my luck once I'm finished school and become a certified real estate agent Uber will decide to get into the real estate business. By the time I finish paying them for sales leads and travel expenses I will be making about as much money as an encyclopedia salesman.


If I ever need to buy some property in New Jersey I will call you.

but yeah ..... it is jersey.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> But I kinda think that UI is supposed to continue.


not in the extended mode will it and the Fed support ends in Sept. First sign is when state's UI begin enforcing you must be looking for work and prove it. Right after that all the extensions will end.

Zero possibility the Fed cheese will begin anew after Sept. By then everybody who wants a vaxx will have it and there will be little way to say you can't work because one is 'afraid' of Covid.

Hope is not a plan.


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

the ones who didnt get vaccine by Sept is probably procrastinating or dont trust the product.. even with hundreds and 1 thousand daily death, people are going about their lives as usual.. restaurants are pretty filled and many people are on the streets walking right now.. 

covid cases going down
employment rate going up
gdp rate is positive growth
no stimulus required after sept..


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not in the extended mode will it and the Fed support ends in Sept. First sign is when state's UI begin enforcing you must be looking for work and prove it. Right after that all the extensions will end.
> 
> Zero possibility the Fed cheese will begin anew after Sept. By then everybody who wants a vaxx will have it and there will be little way to say you can't work because one is 'afraid' of Covid.
> 
> Hope is not a plan.


but what about the Great Reset?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> but what about the Great Reset?










Carefull what you wish for.


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> What state are you in?
> 
> Mine went pretty smooth as well but I was PUA. Here we seem to have it much easier than the state UI folks. They've been struggling with their program for some reason.


Illinois


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Dr. Saw Bones said:


> That is your cut off? 5 an hour? In America? That's when you going to call it quits?


No, that was just an example of when it isn't viable.


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

Karma gets really misunderstood and stereotyped for the most part. It’s isn’t some system of punishment or reward of your behavior based on morals.
It’s more simply the results from : actions have consequences. Not because somebody did something “bad” or something “good”.

Those consequences might not be immediate. Might not even be something you would immediately recognize as comming from its true cause. Maybe take months, decades, years or lifetimes before certain karma comes home to roost. Individuals create and experience karma; So do families, organizations, groups, countries, etc. 
It’s not only your individual karma you experience but one may be part of, or identify with a particular group and be currently experiencing karma that was set in motion WAY before you were a part of that group or even alive.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Great plan. I hope many people do that.
> 
> Money is necessary but not sufficient for happiness. I am a happy ant. I make sufficient money doing anting. I've been unhappy nearly everywhere else I've worked. If I made double the money but had to use an alarm clock, had to report every morning to Mr. Surlee and punch ye olde' time clock four times a day I'd be unhappy. Most companies treat their employees like garbage.


To paraphrase Mr. Churchill, "UBER is the worst menial job to have, except for all of the other ones."



wallae said:


> Is your real name Paris Hilton?


Paris Hilton doesn't get IN to bed for less than 100k. It takes millions to get her out.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Kilroy4303 said:


> My first guess would be a sense of pride. What I am saying is if you CANT work, then taking the "cheese" is understandable. However if you can work and choose not to because, just to get the cheese. . .that's called LAZY and freeloading. . . .
> 
> I know if I had to support a family, I would work any job available to bring in money until a better job is available.
> 
> ...


Freedom costs a buck-'o-five.



Kilroy4303 said:


> I agree with most of what you say , except this. . .
> I guess I was always raised that your moral stance always matters.
> Its not if you win or not, its how you win that counts


I was raised to believe that you do the right thing no matter what. So I tell.you this: if doing the right thing means getting defeated by everybody doing the wrong thing then you arent doing the right thing. If the extra $350 from not working puts morons ahead of you then it is possible that working is not the correct thing to do.

It depends. Don't let "the right thing" slit your throat and bury your children in debt.


----------

